# Big Smoke 2007 Las Vegas



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

Got a chance to hang with some nice people. Also thanks to Ron at Serious for a great shirt!

View attachment 5985

Justin, Alex (alnpd) and Derek (Havintascigars)

View attachment 5983

Stinky, Justin and the Arganese Girls

View attachment 5986

Stinky and Mark


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Looks like a great time was had by all - and those lovely Arganese Girls ain't too shabby!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Great shots.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Is Stinky related to you? He looks like he could be your Dad! COOL!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Someday I will make it to the vegas bigsmoke!!


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

tobacmon said:


> Is Stinky related to you? He looks like he could be your Dad! COOL!


Everyone tells me that! No relation at it, although he does act like one.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Nice pics, thanks for sharing!


----------

